# Carnesecchi's 4,000th post!



## french4beth

Congratulations on your 4,000th post!
_Félicitations à ton 4 000 ième poste!_​ 
It's always a pleasure to read your posts...
_C'est toujours un plaisir de lire tes postes..._​ 
We can always count on your vast technical knowledge to save the day!
_Nous pouvons toujours se fier sur tes connaissances techniques pour nous 'sauver la mise'!_​ 
Just when you think you'll never get the translation right - it's Carnesecchi, to the rescue!
_Quand tu penses que tu n'auras jamais de traduction juste - c'est Carnesecchi, à la rescousse!_​ 
Thanks once again - keep up the great work!
_Merci, encore - continues ton travail excellent!_​ 
Congratulations!
_Chapeau__!_​


----------



## LV4-26

Je suis ravi d'essayer
 mes belles couleurs toutes neuves
 pour te souhaiter
 un heureux postiversaire​_______
Je m'excuse auprès des utilisateurs d'IE qui ne verront pas tout.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bouh, moi j'ai même pas compris comment faire ça (mais je peux le voir quand même)
.
*Continue to guide us, young Jedi!*​ 
*Congratulations.  *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Use the words, Luc! 
Et surtout...


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Felicitations!


----------



## marget

*Congratulations, Luc! Thanks for sharing your ideas with us 4000 times over!.  You never have to "hope it helps!"  Rest assured it always does.*

*Félicitations et merci 4000 fois!*


----------



## mickaël

Déjà 4 000 posts ! Tu dois aussi avoir en toi un peu de ce Luke là.  

*Joyeux Postiversaire !*​


----------



## LV4-26

mickaël said:
			
		

> Déjà 4 000 posts ! Tu dois aussi avoir en toi un peu de ce Luke là.
> 
> *Joyeux Postiversaire !*​


Ouaip ! Il tire les réponses plus vite que son ombre. Maintenant, est-il capable de rouler ses clopes d'une seule main et à cheval, je ne sais pas.


----------



## geve

Il répond comme une ???, avec plein de ???, c'est une vraie ???, un grand ???, un ??? pensable... Félicitations Luc ! 

Enfin, Jean-Michel, Lucky Luke a arrêté de fumer depuis belle lurette.  Maintenant, c'est le brin de paille qu'il mâchonne plus vite que son ombre !!


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations. Ça commence à en faire des messages tout ça ! Et je les apprécie, même si je suis plutôt nouvelle ici, bravo et merci !

Au fait, si tu es Lucky Luke, qui est Rantanplan ?

Bonne journée !


----------



## Agnès E.

Quatre mille félicitations, Luc !


----------



## Aupick

It does indeed help, Luc! Congratulations.


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations Luc, bravo ! Et merci.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

*Merci, merci, merci à tous et à toutes!!!! *

*Je suis ravi si j'ai pu aider.
 
Je vous remercie aussi parce que, mois aussi, j'ai pu avancer, grâce à vous, dans mon objectif de progresser en anglais.

Pardon pour n'avoir pas répondu à vos si gentils messages plus tôt, mais j'avais pris quelques jours de vacances, et j'étais loin d'Internet.*

*Thanks, Thanks, Thanks to all of you, ladies and gentlemen! *

*I'm so glad I could help.

I thank you also because, with your help, I could improve my english .

Sorry for not answering you kind messages before, but I took some holidays, and I was far from Internet!*

*Amitiés - All the best to you!*
*Luc.*


----------

